# Focal 814 which avr or how much power



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

I have the focal chorus 814's front right and left only and not that impressed. I think maybe more power maybe needed. I have the running off my Martanz sr5006 anyone have any input on if these speakers need more power or any feed back on the Martanz sr5006 ? I am thinking about getting a Denon 3312ci instead. Do you think it will be better


----------



## Jon67 (Jul 8, 2008)

I've sold Focals speakers and listened to almost all of the lines including sessions at their factory in Southern France. They are great but not for everyone. All of their speakers are very efficient (814s included) and will rock with not much power as long as it's good power. Marantz isn't audiophile but should be a fine match for the Chours speakers.

If you are used to a boomier speaker focal isn't going to give you that. They are designed for smooth reproduction. I assume that you demoed the speakers somewhere before purchasing them? Do they sound different in your home then they did in the store.

A few things come to mind. Those towers should extend to 50Hz no problem in an average size room. Do you have the crossover set properly in you receiver? It could also be the placement in your room. Rather then hefting the speakers and around move your ears to different parts of the room, does the sound become more appealing in certain areas? If so it's your room and/or your speakers /seating placement not the speakers.


It is very unlikely to be a power issue, don't go trying to fix the speakers by replacing the receiver.

What is it that you don't like?


----------



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

After playing with all the settings in the AVR I have it dialed in now and The FOCAL's are very smooth. I am very happy with the speakers and added the 800v center and it sounds great. The problem before was the settings in the MArantz sr5006, I did get the Denon 3312ci and no difference at the speaker really but I like the display menu through the tv better than the Marantz and the Marantz display on the front of the unit is ridiculous and small and worthless in my opinion. But The speakers are great and pretty much what I was looking for very responsive and smooth and have lots of volume and plenty of bass at higher volume. I think they will impress me more once I get a sub to handle the lows then those mid range notes I love should improve a little


----------



## Jon67 (Jul 8, 2008)

Glad to hear that you got it sorted. What setting was tripping you up in the AVR?


----------

